# Defense against Pickpockets



## MA-Caver (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes, we learn the martial arts to defend our bodies and the bodies of our loved ones... but there's other defenses that should be learned. This is one article I found http://travel.howstuffworks.com/pickpocket.htm that gives a nice overview of how pickpockets work. You won't even know they're there until your wallet is gone... and so are they. 
Remember; the more you know... 
What defenses do you use to protect your wallet/purse/valuables from being lifted surreptitiously?


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 5, 2008)

A heavy wallet in a buttoned inside pocket has served me well so far - that and not allowing anyone within 'contact' range .


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 5, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> A heavy wallet in a buttoned inside pocket has served me well so far - that and not allowing anyone within 'contact' range .



Ah, but people bump into you -- oops excuse me -- all the time... can't always prevent that. 99% of the people out there aren't pickpockets. But yeah buttoning up the wallet inside a pocket is a good way to go. 

Anyone else?


----------



## chinto (Mar 5, 2008)

ok, saw an interview with a professional pick pocket ( retired ) long ago, and his advice worked for me... sew Velcro to your front pocket opening and seal it over your wallet.. ( same for suit jacket pocket if you carry it there.  )  there is no silent or easy way to open the pocket now and so you will feel and hear the attempt to open the pocket.  It worked for me in 2000 in John Wain airport in Burbank California .. I did not loose my wallet and the pickpocket was caught by me and apprehended by the airport security people.


----------



## morph4me (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't carry a wallet. I carry my cash and credit cards in a money clip deep in my front pocket. If someone wants to pick my pocket they have to stick their hand completely into my front pocket, so it had better be my wife .


----------



## LuzRD (Mar 6, 2008)

i just dont have anything worth taking lol

but, if im going into a busy unkown place its not uncommon for me to move my wallet to my front pocket. 
its also not uncommon for me to forget that ive done this and when i reach for my wallet or check to see that its there (still in my back pocket that is) i freak out a little bit until i remember that its in my FRONT pocket :erg::lol2:

I am aware of these things when i find myself in unknown areas or at events, and ive come to make it a habit to check for my wallet at any "bump" "excuse me" or whatever (usually by just brushing my hand across my pocket).

good thread Caver!


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 6, 2008)

Wear pants with buttoned pockets.  Carry your wallet in a front pocket if in a crowd.  I tend to maintain a pretty wide personal space and if somebody bumps into me I do a wallet check.  I like the velcro idea, too.


----------



## thardey (Mar 6, 2008)

Be careful of the "wallet check" too often. Pickpockets will often watch to see where men check for their wallets when they're nervous. (They may even get a partner to say something about pickpockets.)

As for the front pocket, it's harder to get at than back pockets, but there's still a "lift" that can be done. If your wearing loose, or dress pants, they can pull up the fabric inside your front pocket until its contents are reachable. They do this a little at a time, while behind you in a line, or on a subway or something. I would think it would be harder to get out a front-pocket wallet than a money clip, because the edges will catch.

Don't rely too much on believing you'll "feel" the attempt. Picking pockets is based on the theory that your brain can only focus on one physical sensation at a time. Try it -- close your eyes and cause some kind of mild pain on your leg or arm, then lightly brush another part of your body at the same time. The sensation is significantly diminished. And noise is only effective compared to the ambient background noise.

When in crowded areas, I often carry a "dummy wallet" in my back pocket, with a slim wallet in the front pocket. When traveling I use a money belt. I've heard the ones that hang around your neck work pretty well, too.

What about pickpockets and weapons? Do they go for weapons? Or do the weapons deter them?


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 6, 2008)

morph4me said:


> If someone wants to pick my pocket they have to stick their hand completely into my front pocket, so it had better be my wife .



Not true.  I have a DVD on how to pick pockets and there are techniques for lifting items from front pockets that dont involve reaching in, items can be bumped up in the pocket to make them accessable.


----------



## thardey (Mar 6, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> Not true.  I have a DVD on how to pick pockets and there are techniques for lifting items from front pockets that dont involve reaching in, items can be bumped up in the pocket to make them accessable.



Or a quick slit with a razor right in front of the side seam.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 6, 2008)

My father told me this and I saw it confirmed with Gallaudet University students who were out and about off campus... did you know that Deaf people are probably one of the hardest people to pickpocket? The loss of hearing makes their other senses more acute, with many deaf people it's their sense of touch. A couple of times I've seen pickpockets totally shocked that their mark felt them barely touching them whilst trying to lift the wallet out of their back pockets. Kinda funny, especially seeing the scuzzbag get an angry fist full in their snoot.  
I recall also how this one guy who carried one of those wallets that was attached to a chain to his belt. Told me later that it turned out the pickpocket was skilled enough to lift the wallet, clean out the cash that was inside (some $200 bucks) and left the wallet dangling, when the "mark" began walking again he felt his wallet banging against his thigh and "HEY!! Aww damn!!" :lol: (don't mean to laugh but the memory... because the guy was being pretty cocky about it a couple days before it happened). 
In-so-far seeing some great tips... what about you ladies? What's your preferred method?

Oh take note of the wording here... to the pickpockets you're known as a "mark" (same with scam artists), no longer a person. Makes it easier on their conscience. ... if they actually had any.


----------



## digitalronin (Mar 6, 2008)

* Put some velcro in the pocket
*carry a trucker's wallet, the type with a cain to your belt.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 6, 2008)

digitalronin said:


> * Put some velcro in the pocket
> *carry a trucker's wallet, the type with a chain to your belt.


digitalronin, read my post (above yours) again... 
:wink2:


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 6, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Ah, but people bump into you -- oops excuse me -- all the time... can't always prevent that.


 
Quite true, mate.  I have to admit that I am guilty of the surrepticious 'check' if I've been bumped by someone in a crowd.  

However, the big clue I would have to any pick-pocketing action is that I have a large and heavy wallet (not full of money I hasten to add, just lots of low value change, business cards and so on) so if it is lifted I would quickly recognise that it is gone.

The only time I've had my wallet stolen is when I foolishly left it a jacket hanging on a chair in a biker rock club for the sole reason that I thought it was safe to do so there.  I came back from the dance floor to get another drink and found it gone .  I nearly got it back because a chap at the adjacent table saw my consternation and pointed out the fellow who had taken it - we gave chase but he made it out the building and away  .


----------



## still learning (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello,  When we go to Las Vegas? ....we use a legging nylon with zipper just inside the socks above the ankle, use to carry cash! or cards.

Cannot remember where we order it from or the name of the product.  It is tube shape and slip over your ankle area. (Black color) comfortable to wear too!

Great idea using Velcro for pants pockets.

Carrying your wallet in the front pants pocket is a smarter place than the back pockets....GREAT idea folks!

Awareness, head up high, standing tall, DO not make yourself look like an easy tarket.

Beaware of distractions,strange people around you,anyone 
bumbing into you...? react to check for any losses!  Best to travel with friends too!  More people watching for each other? ...the better!

Aloha ( too many people are release from prison..with many on very short early outs.....will go on to do it over and over and over...) 

PS: a never ending story for the bad guys...NO true justice for the innocent people!


----------



## chinto (Mar 7, 2008)

morph4me said:


> I don't carry a wallet. I carry my cash and credit cards in a money clip deep in my front pocket. If someone wants to pick my pocket they have to stick their hand completely into my front pocket, so it had better be my wife .



if you want to be freeked out .. fine but a lot of good street pick pockets could reach into that front pocket, and take the clip and what is in it out, with out you feeling a thing!! 
that is why the velcro is a good idea on the pocket opening.


----------



## AndyM (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm wondering if there might not be a market for a wallet which would explode when it left the proximity of it's true owner.
Or if that was too severe, then let off smoke, or a coulored dye or shouted 'thief' repeatedly.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 7, 2008)

AndyM said:


> I'm wondering if there might not be a market for a wallet which would explode when it left the proximity of it's true owner.
> Or if that was too severe, then let off smoke, or a coulored dye or shouted 'thief' repeatedly.


I think Lisa should start breeding or cloning Chew and have them attached to all wallets to rip, tear, maim any pickpockets brazen enough to try.


----------



## Drac (Mar 7, 2008)

morph4me said:


> I don't carry a wallet. I carry my cash and credit cards in a money clip deep in my front pocket.


 
Ditto




morph4me said:


> If someone wants to pick my pocket they have to stick their hand completely into my front pocket, so it had better be my wife .


 
Or some drop dead little hottie...


----------



## MJS (Mar 7, 2008)

Good advice!!  Its amazing what techniques pickpockets will use to get your wallet, get into a bag, etc.  That link gave some great tips.  I normally carry my wallet in my back pocket, but, whenever I'm in a crowded area, ie: a fair, NYC, etc., I always put it in my front pocket.  As hard as it may be at times, I also think its a good idea to always be aware of whats going on around you and also of anyone who is in your personal space.


----------



## thardey (Mar 7, 2008)

It sounds like one of the biggest "marks" for determining a "mark" is the same as most other street crimes: They go for the distracted people. Tourists are easy marks because they are gawking at the sights, and not watching the people.

People who are tired and bored on their commute, distracted by talking on their phone - in general they just aren't paying attention. If you look alert, you're not likely to be a target.


----------



## Scarey (Mar 8, 2008)

I have my wallet in my back pocket with a chain. It stands out really well. Too bad there is never anything of value in it. I just keep random things like business cards and the like in it. My money is always in another pocket. The worst thing I would loose from my wallet is my drivers license.


----------



## brycemaster (Mar 8, 2008)

Once, while on a school trip to London I was on the underground train, and had a backpack on (a big jeep one), but it didn't have anything of value in. Anyways, some random guy started unzipping the bag from behind me, thinking I wouldn't feel it (obviously due to training I did) and I turned around and said "Hello? Did you want something?" and the guy actually ran right down the train and jumped out just as the train doors opened. Damn that was funny...but it made me see that pickpockets aren't just on holiday.

In regards to defence against pickpockets, I usually have my money in my inside coat pocket that has velcro on, so not only is it hard to get to but it makes a loud noise too.

Just realised how long this post was lol.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 8, 2008)

brycemaster said:


> Once, while on a school trip to London I was on the underground train, and had a backpack on (a big jeep one), but it didn't have anything of value in. Anyways, some random guy started unzipping the bag from behind me, thinking I wouldn't feel it (obviously due to training I did) and I turned around and said "Hello? Did you want something?" and the guy actually ran right down the train and jumped out just as the train doors opened. Damn that was funny...but it made me see that pickpockets aren't just on holiday.
> 
> In regards to defence against pickpockets, I usually have my money in my inside coat pocket that has velcro on, so not only is it hard to get to but it makes a loud noise too.
> 
> Just realised how long this post was lol.



A lot shorter than some of the ones *I've* made on other threads.


----------



## brycemaster (Mar 8, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> A lot shorter than some of the ones *I've* made on other threads.



So it's a contest is it?

(Joking)


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 8, 2008)

brycemaster said:


> > Originally Posted by *MA-Caver*
> > A lot shorter than some of the ones I've made on other threads.
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. 


(I won :uhyeah: )


----------



## still learning (Mar 8, 2008)

Hello, One of the most effective ways to defend against pickpockets is to make it a "crime".

Look at our laws and sentencing? ....pick pockets get release early or put on probations,and repeated...so it pays for them to keep doing there crime over and over and over...because...there is NO real punishment!

75% of crimes are done by repeat offenders......pickpockets are consider a small crime....yet stealing one dollar is the same thing as steal one million dollars

Define stealing?   only in America it has many meanings...for crimnals

Amercia was consider a great country...but our laws on crime...is going the way of destruction of the Amercian way of living....

Today ,is seems crimes on the rise and NO cure is seen in the future...

When will this end of unequal justice of the innocent?  who pay taxes for police, jails, courts,crimnals who have a better place to live when sentence (medical,dental,laundry,food,Tv,libraries,etc...)

Aloha


----------



## MJS (Mar 9, 2008)

still learning said:


> Hello, One of the most effective ways to defend against pickpockets is to make it a "crime".
> 
> Look at our laws and sentencing? ....pick pockets get release early or put on probations,and repeated...so it pays for them to keep doing there crime over and over and over...because...there is NO real punishment!
> 
> ...


 
Well, I'm no legal expert, but last I knew, larceny was a crime.  However, chances are they're released, given light amounts of jail time, probation, etc., is because its not a major crime.  When I say major, its not on the same level as armed robbery.  

As for being a repeat offender...I've seen many of those and unfortunately, they're people that just don't learn their lesson.  So, instead of letting them off over and over, perhaps paying a high fine, or longer jail time would get the message across.  Should they get 30yrs.?  Of course not, but something longer than 5 mos. suspended.


----------



## Guardian (Mar 9, 2008)

*All good ideas.*

*The best one I have found so far.*

*Awareness.*


----------

